# Merry Christmas to all!



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Well, thank you all for all of your help over the last six weeks, my 9 year old niece took to the old trains, and we had a solid 4 hours of fun that did not involve any iPads! My 21 month old also enjoyed the trains, though she is as into playing godzilla as engineer at this point.  Anyway I wanted to show a couple pictures of all the fun I had. Pics don't do it justice as the expressions are serious, but lots of fun! The 300AC has become the reliable one, with the 314AW being the coveted one, and the 283 unfortunately struggled. It pulls like a horse, but the tender (with weight) still seems to light and derails with a few cars on... I have plenty of tweaking to do to engines and rolling stock, but spending time playing with my younger niece and my daughter made it all worth it. I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas as well, take care, peace, and have a wonderful night!
TimmyD


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The girls enjoyed them I am sure. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Nice track arrangement. Kids like trains that go up and down hills better than ones than just run around a flat oval! Add turnouts for a passing track, some uncouplers, a Talking Station and a whistling billboard and they will be at it for days.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That is soo cute merry Christmas and happy new year to All.
Al and family


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Realizing something missing from my current layout which was an important feature as a kid: going underneath furniture. Looking forward to the new year - local train stores opening up, factory service with a week’s turnaround, all catalog offerings readily available. (Hah!) Best wishes to all!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!! I would have lent you a engine with some pulling power if you needed it.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Nice!! I would have lent you a engine with some pulling power if you needed it.


I'm not sure whom you were referring to flyernut, but if it was me, then thank you! My problems stem more from spending all of my time on the engines, and neglecting my rolling stock, which could all use couplers serviced, and axles oiled. It was interesting though that the all metal 300AC and 314AW pulled as many cars as we could keep linked together (8), whereas the plastic body 283 which has a weight in the tender and pulmor tires would get the tender pulled right off the tracks. Maybe that is a gaging or some other issue, but the metal bodies really seem more robust. Anyway, thanks and Merry Christmas! We are here for a few more days, so may switch up the layout tonight... 
TimmyD


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

TimmyD said:


> I'm not sure whom you were referring to flyernut, but if it was me, then thank you! My problems stem more from spending all of my time on the engines, and neglecting my rolling stock, which could all use couplers serviced, and axles oiled. It was interesting though that the all metal 300AC and 314AW pulled as many cars as we could keep linked together (8), whereas the plastic body 283 which has a weight in the tender and pulmor tires would get the tender pulled right off the tracks. Maybe that is a gaging or some other issue, but the metal bodies really seem more robust. Anyway, thanks and Merry Christmas! We are here for a few more days, so may switch up the layout tonight...
> TimmyD


Yep, I did mean you....


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

HowardH said:


> Realizing something missing from my current layout which was an important feature as a kid: going underneath furniture. Looking forward to the new year - local train stores opening up, factory service with a week’s turnaround, all catalog offerings readily available. (Hah!) Best wishes to all!


I was bummed that the sofas at the place we are staying are so low... definitely wanted a tunnel. The trestle was also a big hit! 
Merry Christmas,
Tim


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Pieces of 2x4 under the sofa legs were a no go??


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> Pieces of 2x4 under the sofa legs were a no go??


Its a short term rental, and I was unable to find anything that I could really borrow to effectively elevate the couch and not damage the furniture. Might make a tunnel later out of bins and pillows...
Timmy D.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes, a belated Merry Christmas to all here! We were traveling for this holiday, GrandMa in her wheelchair are back home now. Before we left I got my AF trains out of storage but couldn't set them up. I've been looking forward to this for a long time. I've been lurking so as not to miss anything.


----------

